

 think bookmarks, history or info retrievals in browsers is broken? - Rustty

I'm doing some work on this front. Basically need to know how many of you think retrieving boookmarks or something from history in browsers is broken. Or there could be better way at doing these things.
======
DanielStraight
Bookmarks, as built in browsers, are unusably broken. Delicious + Firefox add-
on makes some sense of bookmarks, but they could still be a lot better. One
thing I would really like is the ability to do a web search only on sites I've
bookmarked, so if I can't find something but I know I marked it, I have an
option.

History, I clear after every browsing session, so I'd rather just see it go
away.

